# *Cries* make me stop eating,PLEASE!!!



## singinmys0ng (Jul 28, 2005)

Sigh, someone help me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't stop eating..does anyone have any home remedies for eating too much while pmsing? lol


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 28, 2005)

(((HUGS)))  honey i'm RIGHT THERE WITH U!! when i pms.. i eat out of control!!! there's NEVER enough ice cream, chocolate, bread or cheetos in my house when i'm pms'ing so i feel u!! between the eating  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and crying  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  for NOTHING, i feel like i'm on crazy pills at that time.. hush... it'll be over soon.. ((( hugs again )))


----------



## Neophyte (Jul 29, 2005)

Whenever you feel the need to eat, do something. Go for a run/walk, browse the web, call a friend, read a book, etc...


----------



## MACgirl (Jul 29, 2005)

haha, i do the same thing! its funny becuse ill be watching tv downstairs and EVERY commercial i end up walking in the kitchen and coem out with some sort of snack, hate it!, what i do though is go watch tv or do something i nthe farthest room from my kitchen ( kinda lazy when pmsing) so i wont want to get up. That or i visit a MAC store, which is on its own a worst addiction, fight addiction with addiction i guess LOL. I highly recommend though, to buy those fruit plates and cherry tomatos, when i get the craving to eat when not hungry  i just pull that out and munch on those and wont feel bad that i ate fattening stuff...


----------



## Shawna (Jul 29, 2005)

It would be so much easier if I just ate when I was PMSing.  Alas, I shop.  Oh wait a minute, I always shop.  I guess my PMS (please more shopping) never goes away.


----------



## Kristen (Jul 29, 2005)

For me pms-ing requires large amounts of chocolate and salt. Mmm.. chocolate covered salt.. 

But eating doesn't have to be bad.. if you do have to move your jaw a bit just reach for something healthy. Carrot sticks, cucumber slices and apples are always good. Or if you are majorly trying to cut calories celery is your best bet.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks ladies. Thankfully, im not too hungery today lol!


----------



## Cedar (Jul 30, 2005)

Talk to your ob/gyn!  It's natural to eat more just before and during your period, but if you really feel it's out of control you may want to consider medications.


----------

